# Mahler: Most Bi-Polar Composer?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Such extreme beauty and sorrow at one point and then all of a sudden, a manic frenzy hits you. I love his composing!


I'm working my way through Rattle's complete set of the symphonies, they are good.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Schizophrenic. Manic Depressive. Bi-Polar. Or just the consummate showman? Whatever it was, it's those moments of rapture juxtaposed with the sardonic that makes Mahler Mahler.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

mbhaub said:


> Schizophrenic. Manic Depressive. Bi-Polar. Or just the consummate showman? Whatever it was, it's those moments of rapture juxtaposed with the sardonic that makes Mahler Mahler.


He also likes to throw in Waltz-esq ideas right in the middle of his symphonies too, adding playfulness to the mixture.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm not sure he was ever very near either pole.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

MarkW said:


> I'm not sure he was ever very near either pole.


What do you mean?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This list says Tchaikovsky was manic depressive.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> This list says Tchaikovsky was manic depressive.


I meant it more metaphorically as in how the music sounds rather than literally being manic depressive or not.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> What do you mean?


I don't think he was ever much further south than Vienna, nor any closer to the North Pole than St. Petersburg.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I may be wrong but Mahler seems to have been one of our more sane composers. It is true, of course, that his music seems to cover a very wide range of emotional ideas.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I thought Mahler's juxtaposition of extremes was due to his artistic orientation; because he was standing astride the old and the modern, and was watching the old ways literally fading before his eyes; like he knew that he was one of the last purveyors of the 'great' tradition. Maybe this depressed him.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

After going through Mahler's Symphonies lately, I've decided I'm not the biggest fan of his after all. I feel his music just tries to combine too many elements over too long of a period, and I get bored listening to his, what I find to be, rather superficial sense of development.

I've come to this conclusion after listening to his first 5 Symphonies.


----------



## Madiel (Apr 25, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I love his composing!





Captainnumber36 said:


> I've decided I'm not the biggest fan of his after all.


are you bi-polar? :devil:


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> After going through Mahler's Symphonies lately, I've decided I'm not the biggest fan of his after all. I feel his music just tries to combine too many elements over too long of a period, and I get bored listening to his, what I find to be, rather superficial sense of development.
> 
> I've come to this conclusion after listening to his first 5 Symphonies.


But how do you know that you are just not in the mood for Mahler? Is your taste always the same? Mine varies a lot. If I listened to Mahler today he would probably bore me, too, but I know there will be many times in the future when only Mahler will do for me.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Madiel said:


> are you bi-polar? :devil:


:lol: MAYBE! But, no, I'm just really trying to figure myself out and adjusting as needed. I was too quick to jump on the Mahler boat! My final assessment is stated in my most recent post above, that is how I honestly feel!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> But how do you know that you are just not in the mood for Mahler? Is your taste always the same? Mine varies a lot. If I listened to Mahler today he would probably bore me, too, but I know there will be many times in the future when only Mahler will do for me.


I find I know when I enjoy something, even if I'm not in the mood for it. I'm good about that! Mahler is interesting, but not fulfilling to me.

He intrigued me at first, and I quickly jumped on the Mahler boat, but I jumped too quickly (as I was doing a lot in the past).

I was just trying to get through his 5th this morning, and had to change to Beethoven's Eroica.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I find I know when I enjoy something, even if I'm not in the mood for it. I'm good about that! Mahler is interesting, but not fulfilling to me.
> 
> He intrigued me at first, and I quickly jumped on the Mahler boat, but I jumped too quickly (as I was doing a lot in the past).
> 
> I was just trying to get through his 5th this morning, and had to change to Beethoven's Eroica.


You might just not be ready for Mahler yet.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

jdec said:


> You might just not be ready for Mahler yet.


It's possible, but doubtful.


----------

